

Setting up a HTML5 animation loop using requestAnimationFrame - billyist
http://javascriptclub.org/post/7932322449/html5-animation-loop

======
barce
This is pretty cool. It didn't work for me on Firefox 5.0.1 but it did work
for me on Google Chrome 12.0.742.122. Thanks for posting this!

